# Lire mes mails



## hamynaa (14 Août 2010)

Salut tout le monde, 

Je viens d'avoir un macbook air (Mac OS X 10.5.8 (9L31a)) par contre j'ai un big problème. Je n'arrive pas à ouvrir un compte Gmail et hotmail (il affiche impossible d'ouvrir la page). Msn non plus a chaque  fois il me demande de réessayer. Pour ce qui concerne yahoo j'arrive à me connecter et à voir la liste de mes mails mais je n'arrive pas à ouvrir aucun mail. 

Au secours parce qu'il ne me sert pas à grand chose en ce moment dans la mesure ou je n'arrive ni à lire ni à écrire un mail dessus. 

Cependant j'ai réussi à importer mes mails yahoo sur mail book mais impossible de répondre au mail directement à partir de làbas. 

Merci d'avance 

hamynaa


----------



## twinworld (15 Août 2010)

vous y arriviez avec votre précédent ordi ? vous êtes connectés à internet avec quoi ? quel est votre opérateur ? vous avez un pare-feu ?


----------



## hamynaa (15 Août 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> vous y arriviez avec votre précédent ordi ? vous êtes connectés à internet avec quoi ? quel est votre opérateur ? vous avez un pare-feu ?



J'arrivai à me connecter avec mon ancien ordinateur sur un environnement windows et là j'ouvre mes mails sur l'ordinateur d'un ami. Sur le mac impossible d'ouvrir la page Gmail et hotmail ni msn.
En fait je suis ché une copine et je me connecte via son free wifi. Elle m'a passé seulement l'identifiant et le mot de passe.


----------



## lepetitpiero (15 Août 2010)

c'est le smtp qui bloque...  il te faut mettre le smtp de free dans ta messagerie et non le tien si tu est chez orange par exemple


----------



## hamynaa (15 Août 2010)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> c'est le smtp qui bloque...  il te faut mettre le smtp de free dans ta messagerie et non le tien si tu est chez orange par exemple




en fait comme je n'arrive pas à ire mes mails directement sur safari j'essaie d'importer mes mails hotmail sur mail book
voici les renseignements que j''ai donné en surfant un peu sur le net 

mon adresse: xxxx@hotmail.com
mon mot de passe hotmail
serveur de reception: pop3.live.com
serveur d'envoie: smtp.free.fr avant j'avais mis smtp.live.com

Mais ça ne marche pas tjrs pas

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h55 ----------




hamynaa a dit:


> en fait comme je n'arrive pas à ire mes mails directement sur safari j'essaie d'importer mes mails hotmail sur mail book
> voici les renseignements que j''ai donné en surfant un peu sur le net
> 
> mon adresse: xxxx@hotmail.com
> ...





en fait pour le nom d'utilisateur il faut mettre votre email au complet: xxxx@hotmail.com
et le serveur d'envoie j'ai remis smtp.live.com 
donc la j'ai reussi à importer tous mes mails hotmails sur mail book 
cependant je racontre tjrs des problémes  au niveau de l'envoie je n'arrive pas à envoyer des mails.

surtout si vous pouvez m'aider pour ouvrir mes comptes sur safari ou cas j'aurai un invité qui veut ouvrir ses mails 
merci tt le monde et à bientot


----------



## twinworld (15 Août 2010)

votre situation n'est pas très claire. Vous résidez chez une amie et c'est seulement là que vous n'arrivez pas à relever vos mails dans Safari ? ou c'est partout, que vous soyez connecté chez vous, sur un réseau wifi ouvert en ville ou chez votre amie ? 

Est-ce que vous avez essayé avec un autre navigateur ? Firefox ou Opera ou iCab ?

pour le smtp d'envoi dans Mail avec hotmail, c'est pas évident de tout régler. Il arrive parfois que les serveurs d'envoi de ces fournisseurs d'adresses ne fonctionnent pas bien. Si vous avez une adresse chez un autre fournisseur, essayez de mettre le serveur d'envoi de cette autre fournisseur dans les réglages Mail du compte hotmail.


----------

